# How The Bucks Need To Improve And Why!!



## kingofkings (Jun 9, 2002)

The reason I posted this here, is that the Bucks forum, is the black hole and since a lot of work has gone in to this post, I want people to read this and respond!!

Centre Position - Joel Przbylla/Ervin Johnson 
A huge concern for the Bucks here. The concensus is that this is going to be Big Joel's year to prove that he was not a bust. I know he had some good games during the end of the season, but he is lost on offence completely.I know that they do not need him to score, with all of the jump shooters in the team, but he cannot shoot at all. He also tries to block every shot and usually gets beaten out for the defensive rebound, by the offensive team, because of this. He is also foul prone and teams know this. I remember listening in on TV to a time out and the coach was saying to go hard at Joel and score on him and he will foul easily. A big concern for the Bucks. Dan Gadzuric is another issue. the knock on him in college was that he is soft. I sometimes talk to one player on the UNLV squad who told me that this guy is not going to make it. Ervin Johnson, they prefer him coming of the bench and doing what he does best, defend, block and rebound. He had a superb series a year ago, but play somewhat diminished this year, with Joel Przbylla taking more minutes. He is a decent player but getting on in age. Grade by kingofkings C-

Power Forward - Anthony Mason/Jason Caffey/Marcus Haislip
Another area of concern for the Bucks. What let them down, was the fact that Mason looked to create to much when they had Cassell, Allen, Big Dog and Thomas in the lineup at the same time. When he got the ball in the post, he stalled, dribbled around and stagnated the offence at times. this really hurt this run and gun team at times, allowing teams to get back on defence on the Bucks. Averaging about 8 points and 8 rebounds, is pretty poor for a guy coming of a 18 and 9 season the year before with the Heat. I know he missed training camp with the Bucks, because of his contract situation, but the Bucks should have just kept Scott Williams instead and started Tim thomas at the four spot, since they are paying him 11 million per season.I agree Mason was a part to play in the Bucks sliding, but not the sole reason. Jason Caffey, was injured and is no longer part of the Bucks plans anymore. Is highly paid, good on the boards at times, but shooting very erratic. Is an undersized power forward at 6"8 and does not have the ball handling skills to play the three spot. Haislip, the Bucks almost got the man they wanted in Ely. Hailslip better get used to sitting on the bench, because he will do alot of that this season. Karl will hardly use him at all this season. Knock on him also is that he is soft, that is why they wanted Ely. i am not expecting much this year from Haislip, apart from some highlight real dunks, eyc. He is going to get abused in the paint in the East, unless he biulds up some strength expect him to just get carried forward in the rebounding tussles.
kingofkings Grade - C

Small Forward - Glenn Robinson/Tim Thomas
The trade for Big Dog for Spree would not have helped the Bucks at all. You want scoring you have got Glenn Robinson. His play deteriorated from last year when he set career highs with rebounds and blocks.I must admit this guy is selfish at imes and is the odd man out from the class of !994, when he went #1 over Grant Hill and Jason Kidd. I know he dominated in college, but apart from scoring I do not see much else from him. He has a great inside outside game, but he always gets scored on. T'Mac/Mashburn in last years playoff series, carved him up and exposed him and his lack of defence. What teams try to do, is to play a faster athletic type on him on defence and try to reduce him from posting up, what T-Mac was designed to do in last years first round playoff series.His ballhandling is average, but his shooting is superb, still one dimensional player. Tim Thomas, the Bucks need to decide what they want to do with this guy quick and fast. he is the complete player, he can do it all. If anything he is getting under utilized by the Bucks,when compared to his salary that he is receiving.If worst comes to worst, i would try and trade Robinson for a Big Centre or huge Power Forward and create some playing time for Thomas, or more playing time for him. I really cannot think of a power forward that they could get, maybe someone like Fortson, a bruiser take no prisoners kind of guy, although i doubt the warriors would take Big Dog
Grade - B

Shooting Guard - Ray Allen/Michael Redd
Ray Allen is their best player by a mile. His shooting is something of beauty, with that smooth action and great technique. He can get to the whole well, and also his ball handling and assists have always been high. One of the good solid defensive rebounders at the 2 guard spot in the NBA right now. Only problem is that he gets scored on and frequently. seems to gamble a lot looking for steals, etc. Even when he is putting up 25- 30 points a game I regularly see his opponent putting up 25 - 30 as well. That is the difference between him and T-Mac. T-Mac can score easily but can also defend admirably as we have seen. A key example was when the Magic played the Bucks in the playoffs last season, T-Mac was scoring at will and also locking up Big Dog using his long arms on defence so stunt Robinson. Anyway with the addition of Mason, the improvement of Joel Przbylla, perhaps Allen's poor defensive tendencies can be hidden to an extent. He is their best player and can get hot faster than getting cold. Backup Michael Redd, really came on last season and surprised a lot of people. This will be a key season as he is not an unknown anymore. Teams did not bank on the fact of this guy lighting them up, so he can expect some double teams and more attention this year.
kingofkings grade - A

Point Guard - What to do with Sam Cassell??Perhaps the knock on him is that he is looking to score too much, only putting up 6.8 assists per game. I know his scoring went up to 20 points a game, but George Karl had said that he wants Sam to pass the ball more. It is better for a point guard to put up 18 points a game with 8 assists, than 20 points game with 6 assists, considering the other offensive options on the Bucks team. He was always a purely offensive player even from his days at Houston, when he would sub in for Kenny Smith and just start looking for his own shot.Anyway this guy can play and is in the top flight points guards in the NBA right now, maybe at number 7??
kingofkings Grade - B+
Overall, the offense is good, but when the shooting gets cold, their is no plan B. They cannot just go inside, as their post players are more defensive orientated than offensive players. They struggle when their shooting is off, and here they lose alot of games, as I said their is no Plan B. Other areas of concern are the fact that George Karl has continually implemented trapping systems on defense, to hide the Bucks getting killed playing man on man defence. You can get away with trapping in College, where they use it alot, but I do not think it should be used consistentely as a NBA defence all the time, or most of the time.
kingofkings prediction for next season, will make the playoffs but will be lucky to make it past second round.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

What was it that Buck fans said last summer on the Heat board at ESPN.com?Now I remember,they were sayn that the Heat were STUPID for letting MA$E walk,and that they would win the East,cuz of him!:laugh: 

Bucks + MA$E = Total DESTRUCTION of team chemistry!:laugh:


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

not bad kingofkings...few things i disagree with tho...Glenn Robinson when he came out of college that was a knock on him and of course every summer we come around talkin' bout Big Dog gettin traded for this guy etc etc. because of the lack of his defense. Well the thing is this guy is NOT a BAD defender, he's not on the All NBA Defensive 1st team but he's not a bad defender. Remember last summer also that he had two ankle surgeries. He works hard every year and has consistently improved his defense so he wouldn't get beat so bad. Of Course everyone gets beat by Tmac but if you remember Glenn wasn't on TMac most of the time...two years ago it was either Darvin Ham or Mark Pope that was guarding TMac...and with Mash I don't really remember a time when he got burned...ONE TIME I DO REMEMBER THO is when they were playing the sixers in the ECF and he was on a switch w/ AI...he did pretty good when being isolated he kept AI in front of him for the most part. Also every year he puts up his steady 20+ ppg. Sometimes he gets knocked on for not hitting the clutch shot although most people remember the ECF 14 footer he missed in the last seconds of the game...PEOPLE IT WAS ONE SHOT!!!! What about his clutch performances against the Hornets the series before in games 6 and 7 when the Bucks were backed up against the wall!!! This brings me to Anthony "the virus" Mason, I did believe he was gunna take this team to the next level, OBVIOUSLY NOT. GET RID OF HIM!!! Scott Williams!!! Mason sucks...i'd trade him for Brent Price but i don't think the Kings would do that. Sam Cassell when he passes everyone passes when everyone passes BUCKS WIN ALL THE TIME!!!!!! That's the key to the team. Bucks also MUST sign Redd and Williams and try and get anything for Anthony Mason and Jason Caffey! Marcus Haislip=Marcus Camby


----------



## kobe's forehead (Jul 11, 2002)

C: You left out Jamal Sampson... I think he has great potential. A deal that will never happen but would be decent would be mase, Big Dog, and Michael Redd to Miami for Mourning.

PF:You said Marcus Haislip has a lack of strength, which is not true. Marcus Haislip can bench press over 400 pounds and I think he is Milwaukee's eventual answer at power forward. Anthony Mason needs to go.


SF: I think that Tim Thomas is better than Big dog. Big Dog gets a lot of the minutes so nobody relizes it. One of your small forwards need to go because Tim Thomas is just wasting away on the bench in Milwaukee.

SG:I think Michael Redd needs to be moved because there is no room for him on this team. Ray Allen ets 38-40 minutes and that leaves Michael Redd rotting on the bench..

PG:Sam Cassel does need to distribute more. He is still one of the best point guards in the league. And he is by far the most underpaid. But he does need a backup


Overall you are in pretty good position but a move needs to be made to bring in an experienced big man and to clear up some logjam.


----------



## Krayzie_02 (Jun 24, 2002)

start timmy t


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

KingsofKings you are becomming notorius for you well put together posts, I hope this continues I really enjoy alot of your threads.

As far as what the Bucks need it's definetly not alot. On paper they are one of the top 3 teams in the East IMO. Alot of people want Glenn Robinson to be traded but I really think he brings alot to their team. Big dog copliments Ray Allen nicely , his mid range jump shot is probably the best in the league.

However upfront they are week with Joel Przbylla and Mason. Mason is not the same guy he was in Miami and IMO he ruins the team chemistry with his style of play. I would like to see an Elden Campbell or Olowakandi type of post player on this team. I real big man who has fundamentals and can provide scoring and a defensive pressence.


----------



## CrazyIverson (Jun 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by *kobe's forehead *
> 
> 
> SG:I think Michael Redd needs to be moved because there is no room for him on this team. Ray Allen ets 38-40 minutes and that leaves Michael Redd rotting on the bench..


I agree Redd is pretty good.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*Crazie Thoughtz...*

Ray Allen and Glenn Robinson for Kevin Garnett right to Marcus Taylor??? Resign Michael Redd and trade him along with Ervin for a better more proven center...

C-???Trade???
PF-Anthony Mason
SF-Kevin Garnett
SG-Tim Thomas
PG-Sam Cassell


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Ray Allen and Glenn Robinson for K.G.?


WHAT?!?!?!?!?!

The only ballers in the league worth K.G. are Duncan/T-Mac/Shaq!

BOTTOM LINE!!!!!!!!!:yes:


----------



## Baron (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HEATLUNATIC *
> 
> 
> WHAT?!?!?!?!?!
> ...


Actually this has been rumored and because of Garnett's huge contract, the Wolves aren't opposed to dealing him but they want two all star caliber players in return and no extra garbage. Ray Allen and Glenn Robinsons' salaries put together equal Garnett's salary and both Big Dog and Allen are all stars.

However, I do not think Garnett will be dealt anytime soon.


----------



## blove84 (Jul 16, 2002)

TRADE BIG DOG AND MASON FOR R. WALLACE.....I KNOW IT WILL NEVER HAPPEN BUT IT LOOKS NICE ON PAPER


----------

